# connecticut group



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

we have an informal 
group for SA, all the members
are cool and knowledgeble.

anybody SA people in CT? :con


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I'm in Connecticut. Where abouts is your group? How often do they meet? How many usually attend?


----------



## mc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Can foreigners participate?*

I'm from RI...do ever meet or have activiies in eastern Conneticutt.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

Can anybody give me more info on this? I'd really be interested in finding out about this group.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Michael1973 said:


> Can anybody give me more info on this? I'd really be interested in finding out about this group.


Me too


----------



## BoredPhoenix (Dec 3, 2005)

I go to college in NJ but spend summers in CT. I'd like more information about the Connecticut group as well.


----------



## Absolut_Irish (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey, I am also from CT and would like to meet w/ one of these groups. I'm so tired of feelin like im alone with SA! :stu


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I haven't heard anything more about a group here....I'm still interested though, if anything is happening. I'm in the same boat as you Absolut


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

The guy who apparently runs this group doesn't post here very often. I wrote him for info a couple of times, but he never responded to my second email.


----------

